# THINK YOU HAVE PROBLEMS? *Impassioned plea for support*



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

A correspondence I received regarding the planned legislation that will affect Australian non-ciggarette tobacco:



> We are about to see huge changes to the cigar industry as we know it. There are 3 big changes in motion right now:
> 1. New Health Warnings (NHW).
> 2. Plain Packaging.
> 3. Internet Restrictions.
> ...


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

So you may think: why should I care? this does not affect me.

Well, my brothers, let me explain why I think you should care:

- If this legislation passes, there is no guarantee it will not filter through to the rest of the World, we know that. There is always some fanatical politician in the ranks keen to make a name for him/herself.
- The cigar smoking community in AUS is small so by the wonderful dictates of democracy, this legislation is almost guaranteed to be passed.

In conclusion, it is guaranteed that there is no guarantee you may one day be staring at shelves full of plain packaged boxes of cigars with no bands on the sticks in your favorite B&M:
- Nothing to tell the difference between a CC or an NC
- Nothing to tell the difference between a Padron from a Macanudo
- Nothing to tell the difference between a knockoff from the real deal

It is my opinion that this is a blatant infringement of civil rights and liberties. So help us by sending your thoughts and feedback to the email address in the published document.

Help us to help yourselves.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have spoken in support of your cause at the link given. What i wanna know is how are they gonna make up the gap. When no body smokes anymore what else will they tax to death?


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have spoken in support of your cause at the link given. What i wanna know is how are they gonna make up the gap. When no body smokes anymore what else will they tax to death?


Interesting you should mention that. The zealots have alcohol and fatty foods in their sights next.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Interesting you should mention that. The zealots have alcohol and fatty foods in their sights next.


That's been going on here for quite some time as well.

» Ronald McDonald Is 'An Enemy of the State' - Big Government


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Denmark!!!!!!!!

World's first food fat tax imposed in Denmark - Worldnews.com


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Indeed, the rest of the world is watching, and very closely, I might add. I've been getting at least a half dozen stories a day in my inbox for the last week or so about this. 

We're all thinking about you guys n' gals over there.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Interesting you should mention that. The zealots have alcohol and fatty foods in their sights next.


At first I was going to suggest moving, but you could always gather all the smokers you can find and try to overthrow your government. If they tried that here, I would be hunting ATF agents for sport. Oh well, a few more years...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Some of us are not just watching. I have 7 emails going out this afternoon & I spoke to my local MP yesterday whom is for the plain packaging but against cigars & pipe tobacco being included. This is going to get ugly.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Denmark!!!!!!!!
> 
> World's first food fat tax imposed in Denmark - Worldnews.com


Yep, there's where they got the idea from.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Emails sent & I honestly think that the crap that american fast food chains serve to the world is more dangerous than cigar or pipe smoking. Big business in action manipulating the poor. I'm not having a rant but McDonalds, KFC, BurgerKing et all have a lot to answer for re obesity & diabetes.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Emails sent & I honestly think that the crap that american fast food chains serve to the world is more dangerous than cigar or pipe smoking. Big business in action manipulating the poor. I'm not having a rant but McDonalds, KFC, BurgerKing et all have a lot to answer for re obesity & diabetes.


:amen: :thumb:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Emails sent & I honestly think that the crap that american fast food chains serve to the world is more dangerous than cigar or pipe smoking. Big business in action manipulating the poor. I'm not having a rant but McDonalds, KFC, BurgerKing et all have a lot to answer for re obesity & diabetes.


Wazz, you've just quashed 2 of my favourite food groups: KFC and Maccas. Don't know Burger King...Hungry Jacks you mean? :lol:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Wazz, you've just quashed 2 of my favourite food groups: KFC and Maccas. Don't know Burger King...Hungry Jacks you mean? :lol:


Hungry Jacks, Burger King, one & the same. uke:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Just a thought, but you might see a better response if you post the email addresses here, rather than BOTL having to sift through 39 pages of gubmint ease to extract them.


----------



## bombman0513 (Sep 25, 2011)

*WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE? *SO they are saying that they have nothing better to waste money and time on in Australia. They have no idea the extra expense this is going to incure on manufacturing, distribution and sales. When I read this I actually felt nausea creeping up.uke: Once again, POLITICIANS feel the need to protect people from themselves. What is really ironic is that a lot of the politicians who vote for this piece of legislative crap probably are cigar smokers themselves. Kind of like the old story about the Cuban embargo back in the 60's where President Kennedy purchased hundreds of boxes of cigars before the deadline. OR like what was mentioned about firearms. WE MUST PROTECT THE STUPID POOR PEOPLE FROM THEIR FREE WILL TO MAKE DECISIONS THAT EFFECT THEIR FREE LIVES! UN-FREAKING BELIEVABLE!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Just a thought, but you might see a better response if you post the email addresses here, rather than BOTL having to sift through 39 pages of gubmint ease to extract them.


That would be very helpful Bro!

I am going write my letter as a tourist and how I will not be spending this going there because of this and see if that angle helps any. But I need to get through some other work first.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

bombman0513 said:


> *WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE? *SO they are saying that they have nothing better to waste money and time on in Australia. They have no idea the extra expense this is going to incure on manufacturing, distribution and sales.


It will not add any expense to the cigar manufacturers at all, they will just stop supplying our market which in turn will push people to more internet sales and ultimately less tax revenue.
Sorry about the political comment if inappropriate please feel free to delete.  

I agree, so much for freedom of choice huh?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I love the references to fast food chains and how they cause obesity and diabetes ROTFLMAO! 
Dons signature says it all!
_"Guns kill people the same way spoons make you fat."_
People have the right to choose so they must choose wisely!
First the Aussies did away with guns now your going for the spoons!
If this thread is not considered political banter! Then my GOD i don't know what is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This one's run it's course.


----------

